# V8 sound effects. Yeh, I'm nuts.



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Fishguts
I want one as well!
But wait - I want more
I would like to be able to select a sound
V8
Gas Turbine
Steam Engine
Scary electric whine
Silly person making motor sounds with his lips
diesel
rattly old ford on its last legs!

If you can select a sound you can have a bit of fun at the lights!


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

There's a thread specifically about this (for ebikes, but still applies) over on Endless Sphere. I don't have a link but it shouldn't be hard to find. There are a number of solutions discussed.


----------



## fishguts (Dec 19, 2008)

Amberwolf said:


> There's a thread specifically about this (for ebikes, but still applies) over on Endless Sphere. I don't have a link but it shouldn't be hard to find. There are a number of solutions discussed.


Thanks for the suggestion, but I went to Endless Sphere and did a search ... a little like falling into the abyss! I didn't come up with anything like I asked about here, though. They did mention using an RC sound generator and like me, most seem to find it too pricey. There was no mention of SoundRacer.

So ... I continue my quest here.


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

Ok. Sorry--had hoped it would help.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Being a fan of old slow reving diesels I quite like the sound of this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pX3biLUAtkI


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

You might check in the land of model trains. The last few years, the local EAA chapter was helping this guy: http://www.holidayexpressridingtrain.com/ with his train setup. He's added a sound module that is adaptable, which in his case he uses for a steam loco sound and whistle/bell combo. Can't remember where he got it from, but I think his email address is on the website.


----------



## fishguts (Dec 19, 2008)

Woodsmith said:


> Being a fan of old slow reving diesels I quite like the sound of this.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pX3biLUAtkI


Thanks! I saw a reference to technobots.co.uk on the clip and found the sound module (makes up to a 6 cylinder diesel sound - idles and revs with input from an RC controller). Total cost with shipping about $50. A cheapy Radio Shack RC controller will work. I bookmarked the site so I can go back to it if I don't find something better.

Still ... there's gotta be a way to get a SoundRacer to work ...


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Woodsmith said:


> Being a fan of old slow reving diesels I quite like the sound of this.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pX3biLUAtkI


Thats awesome. I'd never do it on my car, but its still a neat idea and it seems to work great. Sounds eerily like our diesel ford ranger but ours can't idle that low


----------



## Dave Koller (Nov 15, 2008)

I could not figure how to post an mp3 so here it is in a zip it is my EV engine starting sound ( my version on the EV is much higher resolution - I had to make it smaller to fit the forum!)

I use my own circuits to trigger many sounds check out the last pages of my thread below....


----------



## CrunchTime (Feb 13, 2009)

Is this what you're looking for?


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

Duncan said:


> Hi Fishguts
> I want one as well!
> But wait - I want more
> I would like to be able to select a sound
> ...


How about the galloping horse sounds. Gallop, Gallop, Gallop, neiiiigh, thhhpppt


Mike


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

If you're going there, I'll go with the coconut-shell horses from Monty Python.


----------



## fishguts (Dec 19, 2008)

CrunchTime said:


> Is this what you're looking for?


That is neat ... but ... I'm clueless as to how I would pull off something like that. Buy software, learn how to use it, create sounds, put some kind of device in the vehicle that would control an onboard computer, etc. I think I'm in trouble here ... I'm afraid I'm more of a plug and play kind of guy.

So maybe the coconut shells ....


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey there. Not long ago I read about a company selling ring tones for owners of HEV. I thought it was nuts, too. I'm waiting for the next guy to come out with a gasoline aftershave to get the full effect. 

Ok so you can use a resistive divider and measure the voltage to your DC motor, or maybe a current transformer and use that voltage to drive that plug in unit you referenced before. I assume the device detects the small change in voltage the alternator puts out when it spins faster to "rev up" the sound. If you have a tachometer signal, that would be ideal and most realistic. But you can also tap into your accelerator pedal's output voltage to drive the thing. If you're serious about this, we can come up with a simple circuit you can use.

JR


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

fishguts said:


> That is neat ... but ... I'm clueless as to how I would pull off something like that. Buy software, learn how to use it, create sounds, put some kind of device in the vehicle that would control an onboard computer, etc. I think I'm in trouble here ... I'm afraid I'm more of a plug and play kind of guy.
> 
> So maybe the coconut shells ....


Would this be a good starting point?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9XAC-BvUyo


----------



## fishguts (Dec 19, 2008)

Woodsmith said:


> Would this be a good starting point?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9XAC-BvUyo



Yep, that's the device and the one I'd prefer using - has the right sound, is simple and pretty cheap ($40).





JRoque said:


> Hey there. Not long ago I read about a company selling ring tones for owners of HEV. I thought it was nuts, too. I'm waiting for the next guy to come out with a gasoline aftershave to get the full effect.
> 
> Ok so you can use a resistive divider and measure the voltage to your DC motor, or maybe a current transformer and use that voltage to drive that plug in unit you referenced before. I assume the device detects the small change in voltage the alternator puts out when it spins faster to "rev up" the sound. If you have a tachometer signal, that would be ideal and most realistic. But you can also tap into your accelerator pedal's output voltage to drive the thing. If you're serious about this, we can come up with a simple circuit you can use.
> 
> JR


A "simple circuit" - that would be GREAT! I'd actually like to make it work independently of the accelerator so I could rev the "motor" with it sitting still. That would be fun at car shows.


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

> A "simple circuit" - that would be GREAT!


In that case, get in an ICE car and measure the voltage difference at the cigarette lighter plug between idle and redlining RPMs. An adjustable voltage regulator can provide that variation later via a pot you control manually. You will need a power source that supplies the peak voltage you measure. Depending on the device's current consumption, a pump can be used for that if all you have is 12V. My guess is that you'll need a ~14V supply to make it work.

From the video posted above, I hear about 3 different wav files playing with pitch bending between them. It sounds pretty good.

JR


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Here's what you need:
One of these tucked away somewhere.


However, given weight affects range, this would be lighter.


----------



## Wirecutter (Jul 26, 2007)

Duncan said:


> Hi Fishguts
> 
> Silly person making motor sounds with his lips


Definitely. That's the one I want.

-M


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

I thought it would be very cool to be able to duplicate the bubbling, gurgling sound from the movie "Flubber"! Perfect sound for an EV!


----------



## fishguts (Dec 19, 2008)

And to think I was worried people here would think I was nuts!


I feel so at home. 


OK .... so I looked at some alternator output charts. It's not the voltage that changes, but the amps. Automotive alternators put out about 14-15 volts over a range of 0-60 or so amps (some go higher - 80-140A), which, by the way, don't rise above zero until the rpm's get to about 1000.

So I need an adjustable amp regulator instead??

And what makes that weird ticking noise in your radio (In some of the old junk cars I have owned) and gets faster as the rpm's increase? Is that some kinda increasing amp pulse? And is something like that what maybe signals the SoundRacer to work?

I told you I don't know much ...


----------



## Dave Koller (Nov 15, 2008)

Yep, I like the ideas, my triggered mp3 interface can do 254 whatever sounds I want ! Got some good ideas from just the few "Nuts" on this thread ... including a jet engine winding up on the runway... I have a road - runner horn on my horn button - Keep em coming .

Engine rev can be a recorded sound - with 255 different ones, easy to select, a person only needs a few push buttons to have fun with.....


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

I actually prefer the silent EV sound, with my ridiculous forced-air jet whine (hoping), for the Inhaler project, but some of these suggestions made me smile.  They would proabably do the same for people who happen to be around when they are triggered.

My favorite is the horses. Imagine standing around at a car show and this crazy little three-wheeled, single-seat, narrowed, chopped, channeled, and sectioned Bug rolls past you with an imaginary team of horses seemingly pulling it!  I would love it and probably lose it! 

All you would need to match it is that sound horses makes when they're excited for a horn.


----------



## Dave Koller (Nov 15, 2008)

toddshotrods said:


> I actually prefer the silent EV sound, with my ridiculous forced-air jet whine (hoping), for the Inhaler project, but some of these suggestions made me smile.  They would proabably do the same for people who happen to be around when they are triggered.
> 
> My favorite is the horses. Imagine standing around at a car show and this crazy little three-wheeled, single-seat, narrowed, chopped, channeled, and sectioned Bug rolls past you with an imaginary team of horses seemingly pulling it!  I would love it and probably lose it!
> 
> All you would need to match it is that sound horses makes when they're excited for a horn.


A whinny and a stampede ! LOL Boy can we have fun!!!


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

I like how the "Men in Black" car would make a turbine winding-down sound after they stopped the car.


toddshotrods said:


> I actually prefer the silent EV sound, with my ridiculous forced-air jet whine (hoping), for the Inhaler project, but some of these suggestions made me smile. ...


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

> It's not the voltage that changes, but the amps.


Ah, that's right. Well, actually, there's a regulator in the alternator that varies the excitation current through the winding to keep a steady voltage with varied current load.

But yes, point taken. The voltage should remain more or less the same. So how does that darn thing work then? Could it be reading the peaks of the alternator's commutation and measuring the time between them? If that's the case, the "simple circuit" turned a little hairier... but not much.

I think the "ticking" noise you refer to is the rotor inside the ignition. That would certainly create a "peak" to read and pitch bend your engine sound.

JR


----------



## fishguts (Dec 19, 2008)

JRoque said:


> Ah, that's right. Well, actually, there's a regulator in the alternator that varies the excitation current through the winding to keep a steady voltage with varied current load.
> 
> But yes, point taken. The voltage should remain more or less the same. So how does that darn thing work then? Could it be reading the peaks of the alternator's commutation and measuring the time between them? If that's the case, the "simple circuit" turned a little hairier... but not much.
> 
> ...


So maybe this thing is reading the coil's field collapsing as each plug fires...


----------



## kevg (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm new so don't shout at me. I think I have what you are looking for. It's a chip that will plug in to any electric car dash, play any sound you like and works from car speed not engine revs. Lotus tried to nick the idea but I've got USA patent, plus their idea of locating speakers was crap. If anybody would like more information please contact me. Haven't worked out prices yet but it won't be hideously expensive.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Duncan said:


> Hi Fishguts
> I want one as well!
> But wait - I want more
> I would like to be able to select a sound
> ...


Don't forget aircraft radial and Merlin v-12s!


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

FLUBBER! I want the bubbling sound from Flubber!


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I've been wanting some Flubber sound effects. Some people would believe that as easily as electric.

Anyways, I just plan to do it with a CD. You could just use the volume knob for revving.

I also think it'd be awesome to have a clear plexiglass rear and some lights simulating a pulsing warp core or arc reactor or somethin


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

_*I also think it'd be awesome to have a clear plexiglass rear and some lights simulating a pulsing warp core or arc reactor or somethin*_

It also needs polished copper pipes and steam/smoke


----------



## Dave Koller (Nov 15, 2008)

Then this is the one you want.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxCt4G-uU6g

flubber !!!!!!!! the original ............

let me know lol


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

In a related bit of craziness, the trike I am building will have fully enclosed wheel-wells so no tires to see essentially.

I'm going to have someone paint me either a set of square wheels there or tank treads. should be good for a few double takes


----------



## Bellistner (Dec 12, 2010)

As a train nut, I wouldn't mind a sound chip emitting an EMD 645 hooked up the my future EV. I wonder how I'd go about integrating a Soundtraxx chip into the electronics...


----------



## EV480lution (Oct 4, 2010)

I think I read something about a European company developing such a feature for embedding in production EVs.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

EV480lution said:


> I think I read something about a European company developing such a feature for embedding in production EVs.


Europe is considering it as a 'safety feature' in EVs. I think legislating against the noiser vehicles on the road would mean it would be much easier to hear an EV coming.

The sound that is planned is an electronic whine I think. The legislators are aiming to prevent any other sounds to be used for fear that drivers will download sounds like phone used do with ringtones. I see that a driving ringtone would cause confusion but reasonable sounds would be a nice option.
I'd rather have a slow reving old diesel boat engine or a steam engine chuffing sound.
Maybe I will just rig a playing card onto the wheel spokes.


----------



## bluefxstc (Dec 29, 2007)

I would like the bubbling sound from the car on the Jetsons cartoon. It would be perfect going through the parking lot.


----------



## griffin (Jan 23, 2011)

I know the soundracer has truble with sound interference so then the alternator can not be detected so I think the alternator must put out some sort of frequency. But did any one come to any conclusion on a device or has any one found any thing u can buy????


----------

